# Black Gravel



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

I am working on setting up a 180 and I have a question about gravel.

My tank now has pool filter sand which i do like, but in the big tank i think i want to go with all black... background painted black and black gravel substrate.

tank will have floating anubias, driftwood and possibly some large rocks (but thats still up in the air).

My fish tend to be timid. I have Keyholes, a Chocolate Cichlid and Australoheros oblongum. The oblongum are not timid, but I think black will really make their colors kick. The Chocolate and Keyholes I think would enjoy the dark substrate along with my floating plants to keep them nice and comfortable.

Anyway, I have always done natural looking tanks with the sand, but my question is if black gravel looks natural at all or if it looks cheesy. Any opinions or pictures you could share to give me an idea if this is a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I had the black gravel that I bought from petsmart for a while. I switched to black sand after that and have never looked back. Nothing about gravel interests me, IMO does't look natural enough.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

if i may ask, where did you get the black sand, what is it called and is it expensive?
any pics?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

HONDO said:


> if i may ask, where did you get the black sand, what is it called and is it expensive?
> any pics?


just looked at your profile and those pics are the black sand i assume... looks awesome.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Tahitian moon sand

I bought it at petsmart


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

A pet store near me sells black "reef sand" (as well as blue and white) in 5lb bags for $4 a bag. Thinkin about getting some, but I feel so ripped off when I can buy a 50lb bag of play sand for less.


----------



## stouty109 (May 13, 2009)

u could buy black sandblasting sand and b find its cheap as well


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I love the look of black sand. I recently switched another tank over to Tahitian Moon black sand (was previously white sand). It does cause some fish to darken a bit. Here are pics of my Frontosa and Titanium Flowerhorn with white and then black sand.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

vfc said:


> I love the look of black sand. I recently switched another tank over to Tahitian Moon black sand (was previously white sand). It does cause some fish to darken a bit. Here are pics of my Frontosa and Titanium Flowerhorn with white and then black sand.


your fish look great with the black sand. i especially think it makes your flowerhorn look amazing.

by any chance do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

See those same pictures would convince me NOT to go with black substrate, even though black is a favorite of mine. I think the fish have much clearer and more brilliant colors over the white in those pics and are almost muddy over the black.


----------



## stouty109 (May 13, 2009)

i like my cichlid sand its white and black mixed


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

The black sand did make my Blood Parrot, Clown Loaches, Placidochromis phenochilus, and EBJD look much better.


----------



## stouty109 (May 13, 2009)

u do have a nice color contrast in ur tank i like the black sand in your tank vfc, but with a dark background and black sand i thinks it too dark unless u light the **** out it


----------

